# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Cilat janë shkaqet e falimentimit të një bisnezi..??

## Zemrushja

Ne baze te studimeve te bera, me shume eshte theksuar se tipi i bisnezit qe falimenton me shpesh eshte bisnezi i vogel. Shumica e bisneze te vogla kudo ne bote falimentojne brenda 5 vjetesh. Te pakta jane ato bisneze te cilat kane vazhdimesi te bisnezit pas ktyre viteve.. 

Shum analiste shtrojne pikat kryesore se ku nje bisnez falimenton dhe nder to do permendja:

1) Ne shumicen e rasteve bisneset e reja nuk e rinovojne oferten e tyre. Me kete nenkuptojme qe ato vazhdojne te ofrojne drejt publikut te njejtin mall ndonese ndryshimi i teknologjise dhe evoluimi i kompjuterave ben te mundur rinovimin e shijeve dhe kerkesave konsumatore. 

2) Besueshmeri e madhe ne ate qe tregtojne duke injoruar opinionet e te tjereve. Shumica e bisnesmeneve jane shum optimiste dhe pak a shume nuk duan te mendojne nese opinioni i konkurenteve te tyre eshte i mire apo i keq. Ata besojne tek produkti qe ata shesin qe ka te gjitha cilesite e nevojshme. E rendesishme eshte qe te ndiqen dy linjat kryesore per mos ta lene bisnesin qe ti bieri klientela e vet. Se pari, ndiekja e instikteve dhe e dyta, ecja ne nje linje me te mire se konkurentet e tu.. (kto te dyja ndihmojne nje bisnes te eci me kohen dhe te tregtoje mallra te cilat jane te preferueshme nga konsumatoret aktuale. 

3) Injorimi i posizionit financiar qe mund ti shkaktohet nje kompanie ne nje moment te caktuar. Ne nje moment te dhene mund te ndodhe qe shitjet per kete kompani te ulen, dhe bisnesmenet akoma vazhdojne te mendojne se eshte thjesht nje krize e castit. Nese nuk i behet nje studim tregut, shijeve konsumatore e shum te tjera si kto, do te ndodhi qe klientela jote do merret nga nje tjeter konkurent i yti qe ofron kete produkt, me mire apo me lire. Ka shume faktore te cilat ndikojne ne uljen e klienteles dhe te fitimeve te kompanise. Duke qene se firma kerkon te kete te njejtin fitim ata rritin cmimet pasi dhe numri i konsumatoreve eshte ulur ne treg ne krahasim me fillimin e bisnesit te tyre. Kjo eshte nje arsye tjeter qe con firmen ne humbjen pothuajse te pjeses me te madhe te klienteve te saj, dhe sigurisht ne nje falimentim total te firmes..

4) Venia ne pozitat drejtuese te kompanise te njerezve te paafte per te drejtuar. Vemendja me e madhe kur puneson dike qe do drejtoje komanine tende duhet te perqendrohet ne tre pika kryesore

- Ky puntor kerkon ta beje punen e tij
- Ai di si ta beje punen
- I pelqen te punoje me ty..

Ne pergjithesi kompanite qe punesojne njerez te afte dhe te gatshem per tu perballur me cdo situate sado e veshtire te jete per kompanine, nuk perballen shpesh me situata falimentimi. madje ne momente te veshtira i kalojne me sukses kto pika

5) Analizimi i shijeve konsumatore. Ndodh ne nje moment qe klientela te largohet. Gjeja e par qe duhet bere eshte te analizohet pse malli jot nuk pelqehet. C'fare ka dale e re ne treg?  Cilat jane pikat qe e bejne mallin e kokurrentit me te preferuar?? e te tjera si kto. Marrja ne pyetje e publikut (anketat) se cfare do u pelqente me shume te tregtohej, testimi i produktit te ri ne publik etj si kto.

6) Punesimi i individeve qe jane te afte te bejne gjera qe ti nuk ke mundesi ti besh, nuk di ti besh apo nuk e ke idene se si behen. Shume firma arrijne te kene sukses kur ata jane te mirekompletuar. 

Qe te ndiekesh nje busines dhe ta besh ate te jete i sukseshem nuk eshte aspak e lehte. Duhet te nderrosh sic thuhet "pamjen tende perdit" Ashtu si ne dhe bisneset kane te metat dhe te mirat e tyre. Pikerisht organizimi efikas i nje bisnezi ben te mundur kalimin me sukses te momenteve kritike te nje firme

----------


## YaSmiN

Di qe ate biznes qe ke duhet ta punosh jo ta punojne te tjeret per ty.Kjo do te thot qe interesohesh per ate gje qe ke.Nuk ka rendesi eshte i vogel apo i madh.Por ka rendesi si do ta mbash ate biznes.Ketu para 4 vjetesh ishin 65 travel agencies te nje biznesmeni.Ne 2004 u falimentua sepse beri biznes te keq nga momenti qe skishte pune,nuk duhej te hapte pika te tjera.

----------


## Bardhi

Qe te funksionoj, apo te falimentoj nje biznes nuk mund te logaritet me rregulla te matematikes 2 + 2, kater.
Funksionimi i tij mvaret nga rregulla shoqerore, e dihet se rregullat shoqerore jane gjithmon ne levizje.
Nese nje dentist mendon te mbaje nje Retorant atehere konsiderojm se ka per te falimentuar. Mirepo ne realitet shumica e bizneseve  , mbahen nga njerez jo adekuat. Bene edhe keshtu sepse dine ta luajn lojen mire. Jete ne kembe vetem aj qe ka shume deshire per kete.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ATY KU SHIKON SHOFERI SHKON MAKINA.

----------


## LAINA

Nuk besoj se ka receta standarte per funksionimin ose jo te nje biznesi, klima qe i karakterizon keto te fundit eshte shume komplekse dhe ka shume faktore qe ndikojne. Megjithate duke u nisur nga nje eksperience personale pune, ajo qe do te doja t`u thoja njerezve qe i hyjne nje biznesi eshte "beso dhe kontrollo". Dhe do tu sugjeroja t`ua vinin veshin eksperteve te seciles fushe dhe ti analizonin mire te gjitha sugjerimet, me + dhe - e seicilit. Eshte i domosdoshem organizimi i mire i punes dhe njohja e pergjegjesive dhe detyrave prej secilit, bashkepunimi i ndersjellte dhe puna ne grup....

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

> Ne baze te studimeve te bera, me shume eshte theksuar se tipi i bisnezit qe falimenton me shpesh eshte bisnezi i vogel. Shumica e bisneze te vogla kudo ne bote falimentojne brenda 5 vjetesh. Te pakta jane ato bisneze te cilat kane vazhdimesi te bisnezit pas ktyre viteve.. 
> 
> Shum analiste shtrojne pikat kryesore se ku nje bisnez falimenton dhe nder to do permendja:
> 
> 1) Ne shumicen e rasteve bisneset e reja nuk e rinovojne oferten e tyre. Me kete nenkuptojme qe ato vazhdojne te ofrojne drejt publikut te njejtin mall ndonese ndryshimi i teknologjise dhe evoluimi i kompjuterave ben te mundur rinovimin e shijeve dhe kerkesave konsumatore. 
> 
> 2) Besueshmeri e madhe ne ate qe tregtojne duke injoruar opinionet e te tjereve. Shumica e bisnesmeneve jane shum optimiste dhe pak a shume nuk duan te mendojne nese opinioni i konkurenteve te tyre eshte i mire apo i keq. Ata besojne tek produkti qe ata shesin qe ka te gjitha cilesite e nevojshme. E rendesishme eshte qe te ndiqen dy linjat kryesore per mos ta lene bisnesin qe ti bieri klientela e vet. Se pari, ndiekja e instikteve dhe e dyta, ecja ne nje linje me te mire se konkurentet e tu.. (kto te dyja ndihmojne nje bisnes te eci me kohen dhe te tregtoje mallra te cilat jane te preferueshme nga konsumatoret aktuale. 
> 
> 3) Injorimi i posizionit financiar qe mund ti shkaktohet nje kompanie ne nje moment te caktuar. Ne nje moment te dhene mund te ndodhe qe shitjet per kete kompani te ulen, dhe bisnesmenet akoma vazhdojne te mendojne se eshte thjesht nje krize e castit. Nese nuk i behet nje studim tregut, shijeve konsumatore e shum te tjera si kto, do te ndodhi qe klientela jote do merret nga nje tjeter konkurent i yti qe ofron kete produkt, me mire apo me lire. Ka shume faktore te cilat ndikojne ne uljen e klienteles dhe te fitimeve te kompanise. Duke qene se firma kerkon te kete te njejtin fitim ata rritin cmimet pasi dhe numri i konsumatoreve eshte ulur ne treg ne krahasim me fillimin e bisnesit te tyre. Kjo eshte nje arsye tjeter qe con firmen ne humbjen pothuajse te pjeses me te madhe te klienteve te saj, dhe sigurisht ne nje falimentim total te firmes..
> ...


*Keto qe thua ti jan shume te rregullta.Vetem se duhet te kerkojem shkakun mbrapa ketyre arsyejeve.Dhe shkaku eshte njeriu!
Zakonisht bizneset e vogela ne shumicen e rastit hapen nga njerez qe se kan iden e menazhimit te nje bisnesi dhe e shikojen veten si nje lloj "diktatori" brenda ndermarrjes te tyre.Me pak fjale pa aftesia e njerezve qe krijojen bisnese te vogel  eshte arsyeja perse biznese te tilla deshtojen ,kjo ka te bej  dhe me bizneset e medhaja .
Ne raste te tilla duket se sa e  rendesishme eshte menanxhimi sot...nje fjale e  pa njohur ne shqiperi...pasi te gjithe mendojen se jan te zot te menanxhojen!!!*

----------


## Elian70

une se kuptoj pse duhet te benin keto studime kaq te "rendesishme"???
dihet qe nje kompani e madhe e shkaterron gjithmone konkurencen e vet "te vogel"
pasi ne krye te kompanise jane " i figli di buona madre " e s'ke cu bene hic !

----------


## Zemrushja

Kurse un nuk e kuptoj se pse te mos behen kto studime.. Pse te mos analizohet e kaluara qe ka cuar ne dobesimin e ktyre bisnezeve?? Pse te mos "hapen syte" dhe te dihet se cfare na ben te "rrezohemi"???

Nuk mendohet vetem per sot..  por edhe per nje te ardhme..!!

----------


## eflah

Shkaqet e falementimit te nje biznesi ketu ne shqiperi jane nga me te ndryshmet megjithate problemi me i madh eshte mungesa e zbatimit te ligjit nga ana e shtetit per te gjithe njesoj. Me pas vijne dhe probleme te tjera shume te njohura si pagesat e larta qe i nevojiten per te mbajtur gjalle biznesin por smund te anashkalojme dhe mungesen e ekperiences ne menaxhim gje e cila shumices se shqiptareve i mungon.

----------


## Zemrushja

Pikerisht sepse analiza e te kaluares ben te shpetohet prej "krizave" sic ndodhi ne '97 ne Shqiperi me firmat piramidale.. Edhe nese shteti do i lejoje perseri do te jene te pafrekuentushme nga vet Shqiptaret..

Ps. me vone do shkruj me gjate per kete gje..

----------


## Gerrard

> Pikerisht sepse analiza e te kaluares ben te shpetohet prej "krizave" sic ndodhi ne '97 ne Shqiperi me firmat piramidale.. Edhe nese shteti do i lejoje perseri do te jene te pafrekuentushme nga vet Shqiptaret..
> 
> Ps. me vone do shkruj me gjate per kete gje..


*Zemrushja: Shqiperi pati dy periudha tranzicioni. 

1. Viti 90 Zhvleresimi i lekut
2. Viti 97 Kriza e firmave piramidale.

Ne Shqiperi eshte nje e mete qe nuk shfrytezohen mundesit e dhena po mundohemi te hapim nje bisnes qe nuk e njohim dhe mendojme se do gjejme veteveten "Jo" Nje person qe ka dhunti per dicka te mundohet ta shfrytezoj dhe te dij ta administroj. Ne te shumtat e rasteve qe shkojne drejte falimentimit jan per arsye sepse nuk e njohin ate fushe dhe bien viktime e konkurences. Qe konkurenca ne Shqiperi dihet ca e ndershme ca e pa ndershme.

Jan disa faktore qe te cojne drejte falimentimit qe ne Shqipetaret nuk i vem absolutisht ne dukje. Nuk konsultohemi me nje ekspert ne fushen e biznesit, nuk shikojme ecurine e atij biznesi apo te studiojme tregun e atij biznesi. Mos menaxhimi i duhur neglizhenca dhe mos funksionimi i punes ne grup qe le per te deshiruar.

Per falimentimin jan shum pika shumicat jan thene dhe dihen sh mire.

Kalofshi Mire

Trendafili*

----------


## Zemrushja

Pershendetje Trendafili




> Ne te shumtat e rasteve qe shkojne drejte falimentimit jan per arsye sepse nuk e njohin ate fushe dhe bien viktime e konkurences.


Edhe un per kete arsye e hapa kete teme, duke marre shkak se shum firma shqiptare kane falimentuar kot. Dhe arsyeja kryesore e ktyre falimentimeve eshte "Mos informimi se si funksionon kjo apo ajo forme bisnesi" si dhe "mosvleresimi i faktoreve qe ndikojne ne kto lloje bisnesesh". 





> Jan disa faktore qe te cojne drejte falimentimit qe ne Shqipetaret nuk i vem absolutisht ne dukje. Nuk konsultohemi me nje ekspert ne fushen e biznesit, nuk shikojme ecurine e atij biznesi apo te studiojme tregun e atij biznesi. Mos menaxhimi i duhur neglizhenca dhe mos funksionimi i punes ne grup qe le per te deshiruar.


Dhe jo vetem kaq, por nuk pranojme kurre qe kjo apo ajo arsye kane cuar ne kete faze apo situate ne te cilen perjetojne te gjitha llojet e bisnezit..

Analiza e tregut per c'do firme eshte nje detyrim per c'do pronar te ktij bisnesi. Faktoret qe ndikojne kete treg, konkurenca ne te cilen jane, shijet e konsumatoreve etj etj etj, jane faktoret primare te cilat duhet te analizohen qe ne momentin e pare qe vihet re nje renie e lehte ne shitjet e "produktit" apo sherbimit qe ofrojne..

Zemrushja

----------


## Gerrard

> Dhe jo vetem kaq, por nuk pranojme kurre qe kjo apo ajo arsye kane cuar ne kete faze apo situate ne te cilen perjetojne te gjitha llojet e bisnezit..
> 
> Analiza e tregut per c'do firme eshte nje detyrim per c'do pronar te ktij bisnesi. Faktoret qe ndikojne kete treg, konkurenca ne te cilen jane, shijet e konsumatoreve etj etj etj, jane faktoret primare te cilat duhet te analizohen qe ne momentin e pare qe vihet re nje renie e lehte ne shitjet e "produktit" apo sherbimit qe ofrojne..


*Me fal po ketu ne Shqiperi kan frike te marin nje Ekspert Marketingu, Jan shum faktore qe Shqipetaret mundohen te hapin nje biznes me forcat e tyre dhe me njohurit e tyre prandaj pas pak kohesh shkojne drejte falimentimit. Ketu akoma i mbajne lokalet nen menaxhim vet pronaret dhe kur vjen fundi i dites pse u be kaq xhiro jo kshu jo ashtu shkon prish dhe harmonin e personelit. Dhe te gjith fajet bien mbi punetoret qe mundohen te bejne punen dhe cenohen nga pronaret. Prandaj ne c'fare do lloj biznesi qe duhet krijuar eshte mire te informohemi te dim tregun te pyesim ekspertet te kemi nje menaxher qe te drejtoj nje Biznes, qe neser pasneser e kupton shum mire pse shkove drejte falimentimit apo drejte ngritjes graduale.

Kalofshi Mire

Trendafili*

----------


## Elian70

Ekspert Marketingu ??????    fjale e madhe
ne ketu nje te tille e paguajme  2000 € diten ( kuptohet jo cdo dite )

ne shqiperi harroje kete fjale, se biznesin e madh e bejne te "jashtmit"
e kuptoj qe korrupsioni egziston kudo, por s'mund te quhet BIZNES nje birreri e tiranes o ku di une. nje shites bananesh fiton me shume se nje mjek ose aktor !

----------


## Zemrushja

Kjo eshte e vecanta e bisnezit..!!

Nuk ka nevoje te kesh grada apo poste ne jete per te qene i suksesshem, por ajo qe eshte me e rendesishme ktu eshte se sa i afte je ti te menaxhosh bisnesin tend...!!

----------


## Gerrard

> Ekspert Marketingu ??????    fjale e madhe
> ne ketu nje te tille e paguajme  2000  diten ( kuptohet jo cdo dite )
> 
> ne shqiperi harroje kete fjale, se biznesin e madh e bejne te "jashtmit"
> e kuptoj qe korrupsioni egziston kudo, por s'mund te quhet BIZNES nje birreri e tiranes o ku di une. nje shites bananesh fiton me shume se nje mjek ose aktor !


*Elian: Vertet eshte ashtu si thua ti. Po une nuk po te marr nje Birrari po te marr nje restorant apo nje Bar qe Tirana i ka te shumt. Prandaj te them dhe une qe te konsultohen nqs nuk e kan mundesin qe ta marrin. Sepse keto pasoja i kam vuajtur vet po duke e studiuar dhe duke mesuar nga Shkolla arrita deri diku qe kam shmangur disa here Falimentimin. Dhe per punen e korrupsionit sepse peshku i madh e ha te voglin kete e dim te gjith. Po nqs je i prirur per ate biznes mund tia dalesh me sukses sa do korupsion te ket.

"Korupsionit nuk kemi ci bejme ka lindur me njeriun dhe do vdesi me njeriun"

Kalofsh Mire

Trendafili*

----------


## King_Arthur

> *Elian: Vertet eshte ashtu si thua ti. Po une nuk po te marr nje Birrari po te marr nje restorant apo nje Bar qe Tirana i ka te shumt. Prandaj te them dhe une qe te konsultohen nqs nuk e kan mundesin qe ta marrin. Sepse keto pasoja i kam vuajtur vet po duke e studiuar dhe duke mesuar nga Shkolla arrita deri diku qe kam shmangur disa here Falimentimin. Dhe per punen e korrupsionit sepse peshku i madh e ha te voglin kete e dim te gjith. Po nqs je i prirur per ate biznes mund tia dalesh me sukses sa do korupsion te ket.
> 
> "Korupsionit nuk kemi ci bejme ka lindur me njeriun dhe do vdesi me njeriun"
> 
> Kalofsh Mire
> 
> Trendafili*


trendafili ke shume te drejte dhe une jam plotesisht me mendim tend . 

sidomos me kete fjali : nqs je i prirur per ate biznes mund tia dalesh me sukses sa do korupsion te ket

----------


## BaBa

> Cilat jane shkaqet e falimentimit te nje bisnezi..??


1 : Mos marveshjet me shtetin .

2 : Mos Ecja e Produktit .

3 : Taksat e larta .

4 : Menaxhimi  i keq .

5 : Mos marveshjet me Koleget dhe Klijentet.

6 : Konkurenca e pa ndershme .

----------


## Reiart

Ligji me i fundit ne Shqiperi: Per gabimin me te vogel qe mund te gjej nje polic tatimor, edhe me i zakonshmi, ka te drejte te vendose nje gjobe qe mund te arrije deri ne sekuestro pa te drejte ankimimi. Deri dje beje ankese brenda 5 ditesh nga gjoba. Ky ligj u miratua ne parim nga parlamenti dhe po e kaloi edhe fazen e miratimit nen per nen atehere hajde te diskutojme se perse falimentojne bizneset.

----------


## Zemrushja

Disa Arsye te Tjera Falimentimi..
1) Mosvleresimi I rezultateve kontabiliste.
2) Keqinterpretimi I rezultateve financiare
3) Moskontrollimi I Kostos
4) Mashtrimi nga kontrolli i brendshem 
5) Cmimet e produkteve apo sherbimeve shum te ulta per te gjetur kliente apo konsumatore
6) Aftesite marketinge/shitjes se produkteve
7) Mosmbartja e insurences paraprake te bisnesit
8) Mos trajnimi I drejte I punonjesve
9) Mos planifikimi I drejte I bisnesit
10) Mos kerkimi I nje ndihme profesionale apo keshilluese kur eshte e nevojshme

----------


## Zemrushja

Eshte e vertet se Roli i Gruas ne Ekonomi eshte rritur gjithmone  e me teper, madje ka patur shum raste qe ajo ka arritur te shpetoje bisneset..

Fakt per kete eshte puna me e madhe qe ato bejne ne krahasim me meshkujt, dedikimi me i madh si dhe kurajoja per te mbartur mbi vete riskun e kompanise..

Kjo nuk ka te beje me shkakun e deshtimit te nje bisnezi.. por me suksesin e tij  :ngerdheshje:

----------

